# Escorregamento da Ribeira Quente Açores - 31 Outubro 1997



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2007 às 22:17)

Na madrugada de *31 de Outubro de 1997* ocorreram na ilha de São Miguel inúmeros movimentos de vertente desencadeados por precipitação muito intensa. Embora toda ilha tenha sido de algum modo fustigada, o Concelho da Povoação foi sem dúvida um dos mais afectados. 
N


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2007 às 23:50)

Animação satélite entre os dias 28 de Outubro e 1 de Novembro de 1997.
Apesar do movimento da depressão, o o arquipélago ou parte dele manteve-se muitos dias debaixo de uma banda nebulosa.









Cartas entre 28 Novembro e 1 de Novembro.

Os restos desta depressão e massa de ar aparentemente estiveram também envolvidas na ciclogenese explosiva de Novembro de 1997 que também provocaram mortos no sul de Portugal continental.


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2007 às 23:50)

Excerto de um estudo sobre o evento:





















http://www.nicif.pt/Publicacoes/downloads/Coleccao_I/Artigo_IX.pdf


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2010 às 09:18)

Fez esta madrugada 13 anos que se deu Escorregamento da Ribeira Quente, Açores.




> *Outubro de 1997 A montanha assassina*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> *Geólogos alertam para perigo na Ribeira Quente*
> *Tragédia matou 29 pessoas há 13 anos, mas possibilidade de se repetir é quase certa*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (2 Nov 2017 às 00:21)

Fez ontem 20 anos da tragédia da Ribeira Quente, em que vitimou 29 pessoas.

Recordo-me perfeitamente desse dia, sabiamos de algo grave tinha se passado, mas como a única estrada esteve interrompida, telefones cortados, as notícias chegaram devagar. 

Reportagem da RTP Açores da primeira semana a seguir ao evento. Com pouco conteúdo cientifico e analista do evento, mas recomendo ver.

https://www.rtp.pt/play/p4052/grandereportagem20anostragediaribeiraquente

Os movimentos de vertente são dos maiores problemas dos Açores e Madeira, e mesmo hoje em dia, com o conhecimento que temos, constroi se casas sem aparente atenção a estes eventos.


----------

